# Grey mare breed to a palomino stud?



## MBhorses (Jan 7, 2007)

Hello,

We want to know what color foals will a mini grey mare and a palomimo stud will produce?

We know that we have a 50% chance of grey foals, but what other colors from this pair?

thanks MELISSA


----------



## CheyAut (Jan 7, 2007)

That's impossible to answer without knowing what color the mare was before she turned grey. The palomino can ONLY pass on a red gene, he has no black gene. But if mom passes on a black gene, that's dominant. Then, if mom is black, dad could still pass on agouti, making bay...

So... chestnut, black, bay. Dad has 50% chance of passing on cream, so that could make palomino, smokey black, or buckskin. THEN... There's a WHOLE list of other things mom may have... pinto, silver, ect ect ect ect

Jessi


----------



## love_casper (Jan 7, 2007)

well it really could be anything with a grey. do you know what base color she is/what she was before she turned grey? palominos can produce just about anything, so the vague phenotype grey doesnt narrow it down much.


----------



## New2Minis (Jan 7, 2007)

My bay mare was bred to a palomino and I got a buckskin...........I thought Palomino could produce just about anything.......But then again, I am no expert!


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 7, 2007)

Hello,

our grey mare was born sorrel at birth then turn grey.

thanks melissa


----------



## Minimor (Jan 7, 2007)

sorrel turned to grey bred to palomino can give you only sorrel or palomino--equal chances of either, with 50% chance the foal will turn grey.


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello,

i went on www.equinetesting.com

now they have grey listed, but you have to put what color the foal was born first.

This is my daugther mare she wants to breed her to our good friends show horse who is a palomino stud.

We were just wondering what all colors we might get.

thanks melissa


----------



## Magic (Jan 8, 2007)

I've bred a grey mare to a palomino, twice, but my grey was black before going grey. She had a palomino the first time, non-greying, then a black that did grey out. The grey mare was also bred to a buckskin stallion and had a non-greying buckskin foal.

Aren't the possible colors fun? :bgrin


----------

